
Google's millions will transform San Jose – but at what true cost? - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/jul/03/googles-millions-will-transform-san-jose-but-at-what-true-cost
======
masonic

      During recent rains the creek’s water *rose a hundred feet*, forcing them to move their tents to the nearby lawn.
    

Oh, don't be _stupid_. Does anybody at The Guardian fact-check anymore? 100
feet is _ten stories_. The entirety of central San Jose would be underwater.

During the last actual flood in 2017, Coyote Creek floodstage was 9 feet, and
a neighborhood flooded, at 9.9 feet (less than a foot over flood stage).
Flooding _ten times_ higher than that would require thousands of times as much
water. It would be news worldwide.

Math isn't that hard.

